# Nervous breakdown! Help needed



## mayaraifa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

So I posted here before about 6 weeks ago and got great help.  Here's my problem:
We were going with India - Sai Kiran Clinic.  They seem great.  We live in IRELAND.  We booked our flights - for May.  We looked for our medical visa.  We were fully honest about what the visa is for.  I was interviewed by the Embassy to see had we done our due diligence.  I demonstrated that I had.  He rang the clinic.  He decided the visa would be fine.  Then he called to tell me to hold off paying down any deposit.  He now emailed me to say that apparently the Indian authorities have said not to issue visas for this purpose to foreign nationals as legislation is in the drafting phase and will be going through the Indian Parliament.  Until it goes through, no visas can be granted...  So, way to hit a brick wall!  I'm devastated.  But just down, not out.  
Can anyone on the forum advise me as to the pluses and minuses of any clinics in Georgia or Ukraine?  If you can PM me names of reputable clinics, I'd be grateful.  One clinic in Ukraine is quoting prices of apx €32,000, considerably higher than Sai Kiran (by about €8,000, and with less included in the package).  One clinic in Georgia is quoting apx €23,500 but again with much less included in the package.  I would welcome advice as to people's experience with either country.  I mean in terms of the efficiency of the clincis used, the level of communication, the legals involved and the level of support once you're there to collect baby (and the language challenge, along with translation costs).

Any advice would be so welcome.  We were due to fly over to Hyderabad on May 21st...

Thanks

Mary


----------

